

ASK HN:What do you think about inserting affiliate link into free desktop app - umenline

Hi I have small desktop music application that is downloaded few hundred times each month
Its small utility that handles mp3 files, I thinking about inserting small affiliate link (Amazon)
Do you think its good idea? Some one has experience with such thing?
======
zaidf
I don't see much ethically wrong with it. I do have my doubts about your
potential earnings. Music itself will earn you peanuts(cents). Though if they
click through your affiliate link and end up buying a bunch of other items,
you can make 4-5 bucks/order. With couple hundred downloads a month, I just
don't see the math adding up to much significant revenue.

But hey, can't hurt to try!

~~~
umenline
maybe other ideas? to get revenue ?

------
ScottWhigham
As a user, would it bother me if you were trying to monetize your app via
affiliate links? No, unless you annoyed me. Affiliate links don't bother me
and, if links/products are embedded in an app, it's expected that the app dev
made them affiliate links.

Is it a "good idea"? That's a different question. I don't know your app or
anything about your users so I can't say.

